# F/S. Futaba FP-PK-FM tx module, FP-R113iP rx, ch. 90 FM x'tal set



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

These are brand new, never used, pulled from a brand new 3pks system. They still have the protective plastic film on them. I am using the fasst system so I have no use for these. This will work with all versions of the 3PK, and I think the 3PJ too, but I am not 100% sure about that, I will leave that to the buyer to figure out.

Module is stamped 75mhz. but is also 27mhz. if you use 27mhz. crystals with it.

Receiver is 75mhz. only.

Crystals are channnel 90, 75.990mhz.

As I said, these are brand new, but due to the nature of this hobby, I sell all my items as-is, with no warranty and no returns.

The cheapest I could find just the receiver listed is $60, I want $80 for the whole setup. I will ship them first class mail for for free, or add $6 and I will ship them USPS priority with insurance and delivery confirmation.

Thanks for looking. 

(click for bigger view)


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

New price, $75 shipped priority with insurance and delivery confirmation.


----------

